
The Importance of Deep Work and the 30-Hour Method for Learning a New Skill - madmax108
https://azeria-labs.com/the-importance-of-deep-work-the-30-hour-method-for-learning-a-new-skill/
======
yoricm
I love learning. "Deep work" and "flow" is something I'm aiming at. And I was
pondering why I'm falling short.

It seems like I was blindfolded about learning. I used to see it as taking as
much input as possible. Example: want to learn React? Read books, follow
tutorials, do exercices on your computer. Then I realized this was not
effective.

The missing part was the output. I figured out, not only I need to take input
(read), to process it (practice), but also to do it for someone else. This can
be explaining to someone, showing what I do, teaching, making a video or a
tutorial.

I used to be very good about learning early in my life. I now realized it
wasn't because of the resources (It was almost zero), but because I was so
excited to show my dad, my brother and sister what I could accomplish on the
computer. If it wasn't for them, I wouldn't have learn anything.

I certainly put a lot of practice into it, but it was only a consequence of my
excitement to show others.

Lately I followed lots of tutorials and books, but was not excited about it,
because I was learning those only for myself.

Producing output (teaching others, videos, blog, useful projects) is key.

